# Massive Audio Nano Bit BX4 review Part 2: Hands on



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

you can see my "first look" review below with lots of pictures:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...139399-massive-audio-nano-bit-bx4-review.html

Since I can't edit that thread anymore I stared a new one for the hands on.

I have been using the nano bit bx4 4 channel full range amplifier for about a week now and I have to say that I like everything about it.

*Install:*

There is something to be said about ease of installation. Not that installing an amplifier is hard but it is so tiny that it will fit anywhere. It takes up just a tad more space than a pair of regular sized crossovers. The other interesting aspect is its weight. It’s not just small, it’s the lightest amp I have used and this makes it super easy to fit anywhere… one might pull off just using double sided tape to mount it vertical to conceal it somewhere that no other amplifier could ever go. No doubt a great amplifier for stealthy installs and tight spaces.
It has the usual input outputs including high level speaker inputs with automatic turn on. It works wonderfully. It is strange seeing the amp turn on without RCA’s and a remote wire. There is a button to press when using this option as the remote input becomes an output for other devices. Great feature. It would have been even better if there was an rca output to also pass the signal along to other amplifiers.
Also it’s interesting to note that even in this tiny size you still get all of the usual features one would expect such as being able to bridge the amp, full HP LP All Pass xovers, high level inputs and the usual protection feature set. I have often seen with small amps the inability to bridge but luckily this isn’t a problem for the nano bits. Lastly it also has a bass boost; how often do we see that on a multi-channel amplifier, especially one this size?

*Use:*

It’s almost winter here and it’s certainly not very hot but I had at least a couple of days of +12 degrees Celcius. I wanted to see how hot it would get so I bridged the amp to my components and listened to music during my 30 to 40 minute commute as loud as I my ears could handle. Just before leaving the amplifier would be cool to the touch and by the time I got home it would only be luke warm. Impressive, seriously. I love full range class D’s.
As has been the case for me with the other massive amps I have used I find it to be quite, no alternator whine and no hiss (ok very very low and one has to be close to the tweeters to hear it). The amp itself makes no noise as it doesn’t use or need a fan. I definitely could hear the fans coming from my sony xm-4s when they got hot. Using the speaker inputs I need the gains to be at their minimum in this case (when the amp is bridged) and the volume from my deck makes it too loud at about 1\3 the way up. Using it bridged is definitely too much in this case and will be going back to stereo leaving the rear channels ripe to drive a moderate sub or for going active.
Sound wise, I have never been one to talk about SQ in amplifiers in any of my reviews and this one will be no different. The amplifier adds and removes nothing to the sound; everything sounds as it should. I definitely feel like it has ample power for anything I would want including using it as a sub amp!

In conclusion, I love everything about this amp. Sure I am somewhat biased as a self-proclaimed small amp lover, but I know there are many like me that beleive having a lot of power in a small easy to use package is ideal. I can see myself using just one and putting it where no one could ever find it or buying a bunch to have many channels for a complex system that won’t take up all of my trunk as it would before.

Highly recommended

PROS:
-Not just small, TINY
-Surprising amount of power
-Full feature set (bridge, xovers, highlevel inputs)
-No noisy fan
-Stays very cool
-Lightweight
-Low noise floor
-Great classic looks
-Easy installation
-Bass boost… on a 4 channel amp?
-High WAF (Wife acceptance factor)

CONS:
-tiny speaker terminals make it hard to screw\unscrew


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I used 2 of these amps to downsize my system from 3 amps. They're under my passenger seat of my Saturn. Those speaker wire terminal screws were really frustrating. That's the smallest allen wrench I've had to use in a car. Also, it seemed that not every terminal was the same depth. I'd strip back a pair of wires and have one wire not get secured despite being pushed in up to the jacket. Another issue was one amp had a set screw for the remote wire that wasn't cut perfectly. I thought I was doing it wrong but the wrench wouldn't go in after several tries.

I don't have enough listening time to give a proper comment on the sound. I'm very please with the build quality despite the tiny wire terminals.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

^I had the same problem. I was working in a not so well lit area and it seemed like in some of them it would go right in and in an other it didn't want to. Until I lined it up right then it would go in. I think they are so small it's just hard to do. I was able to get that allen wrench fully in eventually even though at one point it looked like it just wouldn't be able to go in.


----------

